# Eu, Ei



## mike2008

Bună!
Please can someone tell me if these sentence are correct.
1. Sunt fericit - I am happy
2. Eu sunt fericit - I am happy
3. Ei sunt fericiţi - they are happy
Mulţumesc.


----------



## Trisia

Yes, those sentences are correct 

Of course, "they" can also mean girls -- "_ele_ sunt ferici_te_."


----------



## mike2008

Mulţumesc Trisia


----------



## modus.irrealis

If I may add a question, would there be a difference of emphasis between the first two? So in English or French, like:

1. Sunt fericit - I am happy - Je suis content
2. Eu sunt fericit - _I_ am happy - Moi, je suis content


----------



## OldAvatar

There is a difference of emphasis, even if it's a rather slight one. When you say _Eu sunt fericit_ is like you're trying to eliminate any possible doubts of respective affirmation.


----------



## simona02

modus.irrealis said:


> If I may add a question, would there be a difference of emphasis between the first two? So in English or French, like:
> 
> 1. Sunt fericit - I am happy - Je suis content --> emphasis on the verb
> 2. Eu sunt fericit - _I_ am happy - Moi, je suis content --> emphasis on the subject


----------



## modus.irrealis

Thanks. How common is it to use the subject pronouns in Romanian? Would you normally just use the verb alone?


----------



## mike2008

Thank you simona02, Please if possible could you give examples of in what situations you would need to emphasis on the verb and emphasis on the subject.
Mulţumesc


----------



## OldAvatar

modus.irrealis said:


> Thanks. How common is it to use the subject pronouns in Romanian? Would you normally just use the verb alone?



Pronouns are not always necessary since you detect the speaking person from the conjugation used.


----------



## simona02

mike2008 said:


> Thank you simona02, Please if possible could you give examples of in what situations you would need to emphasis on the verb and emphasis on the subject.
> Mulţumesc


 
emphasis on the verb: it's like in your example, "Sunt fericit" - I just want to say that I am happy.
emphasis on yhe subject: it's when the "important part" of the sentence is the subject: "Eu sunt fericit" (which you can read as "I don't know the others, but I am happy" / "*I* am happy, she's not" etc.)

So, normally we don't use the pronoun, because we don't need to - the endings of the verbs are usually enough to indicate the person.
We use the pronoun if we want to insist on the subject:
Eu sunt fericit - *I* am happy / Moi, je suis heureux.


----------



## mike2008

Mulţumesc simona02, I understand now.
Bye.


----------



## modus.irrealis

OldAvatar said:


> Pronouns are not always necessary since you detect the speaking person from the conjugation used.


Thanks -- that's basically what I expected based on similar languages, but I just wanted to make sure.


----------

